# Betta Color change



## navarrosarah (Mar 10, 2015)

I bought a new betta about 9 days ago at PetSmart. At the time I bought it, he was mostly white, with a little spot of teal at his tail area. Now he has changed to having only a white head with the entire rest of his body being a royal blue. He is still very beautiful. Is it normal for them to change their entire color like this?*c/p*


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel it is possible because most fish are not at their full color intensity if they feel stressed. Immature fish also have less color than mature fish. I only get female bettas and they are usually colorless when I get them, but within a week or so are showing red, blue or whatever color they are. When I buy them they are usually black.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

That happened to me once. I bought a solid white delta tail from petco and within about 4 months he turned into a bright aqua color with no sign of white left.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Goldfish also turn colors. I am just confused by the 9 days.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have found is to be true of young fish primarily males. It seems black, yellow, copper and teal colors have a greater chance of doing the color morph. Stress will also impact not only adult color but the developing color of younger fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It is from the marble gene. There is a chance he will still change more. Interesting thing! Its almost like getting a new fish every few months!

Marble Bettas - BettySplendens.com


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I bought a little female betta last week (a different one from the last post) and she was white, now she is jet black with a white tail. She has been hiding in black rocks. I wonder if there is a chamillion ability To camoflauge. Since they change color with mood (stress, breeding) they might also change for other reasons.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In the wild, they are more adept at hiding, their colors mostly mimic the environment. This does allow them to blend in more. With the breeding of domestics we have brought out certain colors which would not be good in the wild. IE whites, and extreme iridescence. They come from black waters, meaning of course tannin stained, tea colored. A bright flashy white fish would be easy prey. So would a solid red or even a bright blue. If you look at wild strains of the splenden complex, they have iridescence but its not as extreme as say, dragon scaling. 

In short, yes they do change colors to blend in.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Two different boys in my holding pond. You can see its got lots of leaf litter and is tannin stained yet, they stick out like flashy sore thumbs.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey thanks majerah. Similarly the koi comes from a green-brown type wild colored carp. 

I was going to ask you more about wild environment, because I plan on going down that path. My understanding is fast flowing headwaters but, sheltered recesses filled with slow water, leaf litter, many hiding places, not necessarily plants (descriptions of bare sandstone). This would be more like unimaculata or (Patoi, tiger betta). Both mouth brooders. 

Speaking of two camoflauge experts. I like both, so I am not going to make a decision, but those are the two choices for starting out with wild bettas-- the ones that I know how to get and do not cost a fortune. 

Tiger betta is the prettier of the two, peach color with chamillion mood shifting tiger stripes. Unimaculata not as pretty but very ancient looking and has irredescent blue or green on sides. Both not too pretty. 6 inches long. Look like snake heads.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Patoti hands down. I love them! Absolutly gorgeous fish and a great personality. They must have a very tight fitting lid as they will jump and will pop it open if its too loose. 

I have had unimacs as well but I think of the complex, My favorite are in order: Macrostoma, Patoti, Pallifina, Ocellata, and then unimaculata. 

With the flow, while they do enjoy it, they do not like it a lot. In my macrostoa tank, I have it setup where it is only half full. I have a spray bar with my canister filter and have t setup to come down like off a small waterfall, a design I plan to tweak eventually. I will post pics of the tank and my patoti  Anyhow, I like the Eheim canister because I ca set the flow however I wish. Its usually only half way but on rainy days, I toss the heavy cloud cover on the light and turn it up. The patoti tan will eventually follow suit as will the pallifinas. Which if you are wanting a nice blue fish, the pallis and even ocellata are more beautiful than unimaculata. 


Young patoti. Sporting his stripes. 


Macrostoma. If you can afford them, they are wonderful! 


Ocellata


Half full mac tank. 

I will get shots of the pallifinas tomorrow. I have them somewhere but have to hunt them down.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

The half filled tank and spray bar are a good idea. 

And I see you are also heavily planted. 

Maybe this should be in another post. 

Id really like to see more wild betta posts!


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, I have a goldfish that was originally solid gold, but then his water quality plummeted and now he is a beautiful mix of white and gold


----------

